# Wagyu Beef



## chefcomesback (Jul 9, 2013)

One of the great things about being in down under is you get really good wagyu. I have used kobe labeled American wagyu in US before and I have to tell you this is whole different thing. Most American wagyu is a cross bred with Black Angus and genetically they carry %25 pure wagyu genetics. Marbling is better than your black angus but nowhere near the real thing. Also the meat is darker.
Australia being one of the largest exporter of Wagyu beef to Japan , most of the full blood (F4-F3 gets send direct to Japan) F2 (%75 wagyu -%25 holstein or angus ) or F1 (%50 full blood %50 holstein or angus) is common in high end restaurants. 
The sirloin in the picture is F2 with Marble grade being 8 (in australia Marbling grade goes to up 9+ , altough the westerners don't like the super pinkish appearence in Japan you can get it up to 12!)






I love processing wagyu , love the beef scraps :spiteful:
Enjoy!!


----------



## ptolemy (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh wow, that tenderloin looks sick!!!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 9, 2013)

It is actually striploin (sirloin )
Once it is rolled and portioned , it holds it round shape really well.
You got to remove to cling wrap before cooking it !:knife:


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 9, 2013)

i work in the only steakhouse in san diego that offers this all the time. its so damn good.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 9, 2013)

we do the ribeye 8 ounce and 16 ounce and the 10 oz new york steak all the time. its amazingly tender and deliciously marbled


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 9, 2013)

?
Hmmm...
Anyway , we also make a sriracha sauce inhouse , right after I have trimmed this beef I have shaved off same end pieces and we dipped them in a mixture of olive oil , light soy and homemade sriracha ...:hungry:
Nutty , umami , fatty goodness...


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 9, 2013)

Homemade sriracha!? I'd like to know your recipe for this. Living in california, we go through a s*** load of this product at my restaurant. I'd love to know how to make something better!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 9, 2013)

I had to do it because when I came to OZ 3 years ago , I couldnt find it ! I found couple places were cartying it then I started researching the origins and how to make it.
I found the story of the sauce (immigrants trying to replicate what they were using in their home country , giving a shot in CA i guess and becoming a big hit)
The recipe I found was from web , I dont remember the exact web page but it is super easy to make:
16 Red chiles (seeded ,rough chopped, if you want more heat leave some seeds)
4 cloves of garlic sliced
3 oz palm sugar -grated (you can sub with brown sugar altough taste changes a bit)
white vinegar to cover.
For quick sauce bring them to boil , blend in vitaprep , strain voila.. 
But if you want the real deal , ferment in room temp at least 2 days then , boil , puree , strain
It is worth trying


----------



## shipbuilder (Jul 9, 2013)

Which restaurant in SD? I am there all the time on business and would love to stop by.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! Look at that marbling! I'm so jealous of whoever at that. :hungry:


----------



## pkjames (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Chef,

do you know if there is any chance that a home cook like me can get some top quality waygu at all?

J.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 9, 2013)

In Sydney, Victor Churchill in Woolhara is a sure fire bet, I've bought great Wagyu for their wholesale arm in the past. You will find it reassuringly expensive though. 

If you go there, make sure you pick up some of their smallgoods, the merguez sausage is banging.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 10, 2013)

James,
You can buy wagyu from victor churchill or vic's premium meats. They sell David Blackmore , which is purebred and little pricey ($$$$ )
I have my meat vendor coming in for lunch this sunday , I can ask him to see if he can make an exception and sell direct to you


----------



## pkjames (Jul 10, 2013)

chefcomesback said:


> James,
> You can buy wagyu from victor churchill or vic's premium meats. They sell David Blackmore , which is purebred and little pricey ($$$$ )
> I have my meat vendor coming in for lunch this sunday , I can ask him to see if he can make an exception and sell direct to you



thanks!
I know VC, but it is kinda far away. sigh. VIC's factory is closer, but their Sat. offering is usually pretty average quality. Last sat. the wagyu i bought was just costco quality. Not much marble. (pretty cheap, $60/kg)


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 10, 2013)

I am paying lot less than that for the one in picture


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 10, 2013)

Dusty said:


> In Sydney, Victor Churchill in Woolhara is a sure fire bet, I've bought great Wagyu for their wholesale arm in the past. You will find it reassuringly expensive though.
> 
> If you go there, make sure you pick up some of their smallgoods, the merguez sausage is banging.



+1 and the Wagyu Bresaola


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 10, 2013)

Although all of the meat at my restaurant is prime, the wagyu ribeye is the most heavily marbled. Here's a cross section shot of a rib loin.... It's pretty good.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice...:hungry:


----------



## 3200+++ (Jul 10, 2013)

nice piece !

i have a soft spot for simenthal taste, but wagyu is a sure bet!

i have to try kobe beef.


----------



## pete84 (Jul 10, 2013)

Chef, out of curiosity, how much do you guys charge for the wagyu? While working at a high end japanese "chain" restaurant, we used to buy in wagyu at $5-6/oz. and sell at $30-35/oz and people gladly payed it. Is this normal or do you think its the name over the door that sold it?

BEAUTIFUL beef in this thread, can't stop salivating!


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 10, 2013)

We sell a 8 oz ribeye for 56, 16 ounce for 76, and 30 oz tomahawk bone in ribeye for 89 that is for two people to split.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice looking beef there sir.

I don't know if anyone is interested but I got wagyu from heritage foods a few months back that was pretty often. I cant say how it compared to any other, as that was my first time eating it, but it was some of the best meat I have ever had.

Link here


----------



## panda (Jul 11, 2013)

i may be a minority on this, but i prefer a lower grade, at least for ribeye as wagyu is so fatty that it feels like youre swallowing butter, cant get over the texture.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 11, 2013)

panda said:


> i may be a minority on this, but i prefer a lower grade, at least for ribeye as wagyu is so fatty that it feels like youre swallowing butter, cant get over the texture.



I agree with you on ribeye , altough it was not a lower grade product I have used Pasture Fed Cape Beef from Tasmania about 2,5 years and it was just "perfect" for my liking .
Unless it was brought to room temperature prior cooking and rested throughly I feel the texture of the wagyu beef not right for rare in ribeye's either


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 11, 2013)

I would not recommend a rare ribeye in any case. At least med rare or MR+ is how I would like it. At rare the fat is too solid and it is like eating butter with a steak this heavily marbled.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 11, 2013)

if food gave me boner this would be it! 
[video=youtube;eBcanNd_XDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBcanNd_XDQ[/video]


----------



## pkjames (Jul 17, 2013)

With the help of chefcomesback (thanks again for introducing, chef  ), I got this beautiful piece of MBS7+ striploin. 
Cooked with Korean BBQ style, and paired with a great bottle of wine, family and friends thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## panda (Jul 18, 2013)

*drool


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks great pkjames!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 18, 2013)

pkjames said:


> With the help of chefcomesback (thanks again for introducing, chef  ), I got this beautiful piece of MBS7+ striploin.
> Cooked with Korean BBQ style, and paired with a great bottle of wine, family and friends thoroughly enjoyed it!



I am happy it worked out for you , if you ever come to the Valley please let me know , I got this stuff on my menu:wink:


----------

